# The National Job Fair & Training Expo - Toronto



## aet (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello,

I wondered if anybody has attended the National Job Fair & Training Expo? I know that there's one happening in Toronto 30 Sept - 01 Oct 08. I was going to go to the Spring Expo 2009; however I didn't think I'd still be out of a job! I'm now in my 3rd month of unemployment, and with things looking grimmer and grimmer in the UK I'm thinking that this may be a good opportunity to at least go to the expo and try networking. I do have a number of concerns and I'm hoping some people may be able to give some advice.


1. Gaps in employment. I am very experienced person; however for finding a job in the UK has been harder and harder which means as a consequence it's takes a lot longer to find employment. Will the gap pose a problem for potential Canadian employers? Has anybody had a similar issue?

2. Which leads me on to my second concern? I'm an IT contractor, and would like to do the same thing in Canada. Does anybody have an idea how what the IT job market is like. Is it oversubscribed?

Just to point out, I had already made a PR application in 2005, and looked liked it would be approved (I got a letter from immigration in Oct 2007 asking for medical checks and a cheque for a landing fee). I got cold feet and decided not proceed because I didn't think I would get a job - because of my gappy resume. I opted to try and get some more experience in the UK

I know I definitely like to go Canada but on a temp visa. I'm pretty clued about the process (courtesy of some very nice and knowledgeable advisers I spoke to at Canadian Expo 08 in London).

I also made a point of saving all the money I could from the few contracting gigs I managed to get in the last several months, so I have enough money to stay few a month in Canada if need be. Finally, I have my Canadian style resume and my lovingly crafted cover letter that I prepared (just needs a little updating here and there).

Sorry for the long winded post.


----------

